# Medistatin for yeast infection



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I have a young feral pigeon that I suspect either has canker or a yeast infection. I've never used Medistatin before, just seemed like a better option than Nystatin. I'm feeding him little balls of handreared formula.

According to the instructions: mix 1/4 teaspoon powder with 20 ml of water and then give 1 ml of this solution per 100gr birdweight. Now my question: Can I use this as a base for mixing with the formula? Or should this also be given on an empty crop and need to come into contact with the yeast?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

MarinaB, i know you are expert with pigeons. We used nystatin when our squeaker had yeast...but she had circovirus so had a series of infections ( canker, yeast, bacterial pneumonia, aspergillosis and avian malaria one after another) so am not sure how well the nystatin worked. Hope your bird is well soon. Can a vet look at the yeast under a microscope to verify that it is not yeast and not canker?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I always use Nystatin over the Medistatin if I can get it. When I do use the Medistatin, I was advised that I could use half as much water in order to make it more concentrated. So that is what I do. That helps a lot, as 1 ml is an awful lot to have to give for each 100 grams of bird weight. 
It would work better if given on an empty crop, as it needs to touch and cover the yeast to work. So mixing it with the formula isn't a good idea. Would make things easier though, wouldn't it? Cutting the water amount in half does help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, got some Nystatin yesterday so will rather keep on using that in the future. He also started eating by himself yesterday, always a good sign.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

can you guys post a picture of the Nystatin you both use? I want to try to get some but I want to know what it should look like! is it for cats? dogs? people? thanks in advance!

also, is this used the same as medistatin? on an empty crop and twice a day? thanks again!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This is what I am using, it's for humans - I get it from our pharmacy. 1 ml has 100 000 units. A pigeon needs 30 000 units per 100 gr on empty crop twice daily. 

Must be awfull tasting, thick yellowish fluid.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Jenny and Marina,

this is the one I used to treat my pigeon Caterina (adult, female):

Mycostatine 100.000 Ul/ml (nystatin). It is for humans, here you can buy it in any pharmacy but you need a prescription.

This is the dosage I followed:
0,5 ml twice a day on empty crop. In my case, I treated Caterina for 10 days (she had a really bad yeasts infection).


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I just want to add a thing. 

Here in France some vets suggest (in case of yeasts or canker shown in the mouth/throat) to apply inside the mouth/throat a disinfectant like Éosine 2% or Betadine 10% (povidone iodine): you have to dip a Q-tip in it then gently apply it topically twice a day. 

As I want to give you all the informations, I know that not all vets agree with this method. Personally I always follow this suggestion given by my vet (so I treated Caterina with nystatin + Éosine). 

When I made my research about yeasts I read about Éosine here:

http://www.colombophiliefr.com/maladies/muguet.htm

Here you can read the informations found by Howl about povidone iodine:

https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/#/topics/116644


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That first link is in French unfortunately.

Can you maybe list some of the symptoms she had?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Yes, it's in French, sorry, I didn't think about it.. 

Caterina had a whitish material down in her throat, a really bad smell, her throat/neck looked swollen, had great difficulties in swallowing (so it was really complicated give her the medication and the formula). 

Here there are 2 links about yeasts:

https://www.beautyofbirds.com/candida.html


http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15+1829&aid=3090


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you both so much! I had no idea I could use medication meant for people! I can definitely have someone ship that to me!


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

Colombina said:


> Yes, it's in French, sorry, I didn't think about it..
> 
> Caterina had a whitish material down in her throat, a really bad smell, her throat/neck looked swollen, had great difficulties in swallowing (so it was really complicated give her the medication and the formula).
> 
> ...


Thank you! did the whitish material Caterina had looked similar to canker? like "chicken fat" or did it look more like stain, spots, etc? sorry for the question, I have a bird that might have it and I just want to know how it looks as I have never seen it before. Thanks again!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Marina B said:


> Thank you so much!


You are welcome 😊.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

JennyM said:


> Colombina said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's in French, sorry, I didn't think about it..
> ...


Ok, so I'm going to try to explain, it's not so easy. 

The first time I looked inside her beak (I got alarmed because I noticed she was passive, stayed alone and her ex husband isolated her) I saw a big amount of a whitish material down in her throat: it looked like a "creamy" substance.
The first dosage of the treatment was administered by the vet. A few days later, all that creamy material was no longer visible in the throat but she still had down, on the "sides" of her throat, some "plaques/patches" (sorry, I don't know what is the best English word to describe them).

Anyway, I treated her with nystatin for 10 days and applied topically (for a longer period, I don't remember exactly for how many days) Éosine.

Have you given a look at the links I posted earlier? Maybe you can find there any helpful information about symptoms, factors which increase the risk of yeasts (like antibiotics, the presence of a primary disease, stress, etc), etc. 

If you have any other question, I'm here 😊.


----------



## Howl (Nov 9, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> I always use Nystatin over the Medistatin if I can get it. When I do use the Medistatin, I was advised that I could use half as much water in order to make it more concentrated. So that is what I do. That helps a lot, as 1 ml is an awful lot to have to give for each 100 grams of bird weight.
> It would work better if given on an empty crop, as it needs to touch and cover the yeast to work. So mixing it with the formula isn't a good idea. Would make things easier though, wouldn't it? Cutting the water amount in half does help.


Do you think the water amount can be cut even more? If you cut it in half you will be giving a 500-gram bird 1/16 tsp of powder with 2.5 ml of water. Whereas if you mix 1/8 tsp of powder in 1 ml of water you get a solution of roughly 100 000 IU, just like the human one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm not really sure if you can cut it down more, but I don't see why you couldn't.


----------

